# FROM DISH: Users experiencing red/green stripes.



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

I have a request from Dish Network for users that have experienced the red/green stripes issue discussed in this thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=49424

If you experience this issue again, please try to record the video with the stripes on the DVR. After capturing a few minutes of the video, reboot the unit (or do what is necessary to clear up the problem). Once the 942 is working normally again, try to play back the recording of the affected video. Does it play back with the red and green stripes?

Please post your results to this thread so I can relay them back to Dish.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## alant (Jan 15, 2006)

The problem is only on playback. 
Both shows record OK.
If you are viewing - either live or recorded - a red/green show then the PIP will be OK. 
If you are viewing a normal show then the PIP will be red/green.
If yo


----------



## JR_Baas (May 5, 2005)

I had it happen today. I recorded the green stripes then rebooted the box. The playback was fine with no stripes after the machine rebooted.


----------



## theblands (Oct 17, 2005)

For the second time in two weeks, the green/red bars appeared. I was viewing a program that I also was recording. I rebooted the 942 and that fixed the green/red bars. I went back to the recording - it was fine. There were no green/red bars on the recording.


----------



## defduane (Nov 11, 2005)

I just experienced this again on a recorded OTA program. The red and green stripes were not actually on the recording though. I jumped back and they were still there, then they changed to just green, and after about 30 seconds of playback they disappeared. I replayed the same content and the lines were no longer present. 

The lines were not static or straight. They were jagged and moved slightly with the picture. The picture essentially becomes totally distored with the lines present.


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

Thanks for the reports! If anyone happens to get a recording that can be played back with this problem, please be sure to save it and let me know.

Dish sends their thanks for your reports.


----------



## TechnoCat (Sep 4, 2005)

Mike Johnson said:


> Thanks for the reports! If anyone happens to get a recording that can be played back with this problem, please be sure to save it and let me know.
> 
> Dish sends their thanks for your reports.


_When_ I get this problem, _any_ recording displays it... even previously-recorded material. It does not seem to be signal-related but rather output related. Oddly, the menus do not suffer it.

Not sure if there's any connection, but every time this problem started (three occurances thus far), rebooting didn't necessarily solve it (at least the first reboot didn't) _and_ I was watching ABM Family (#180) when it started. It would then persist on other channels, but this is interesting because that is not more than 25% of my viewing. (i.e. it has never _started _ while on Fox News, HDNet, HBO, etc.)


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

I had it start (the first time a few weeks ago) while watching a recorded ABC OTA HD (Grey's Anatomy). I wonder what causes this.....


----------



## ilyo3 (Sep 17, 2005)

Have had the same issue here on the 9200 (Canadian equiv of 942)..happened first time 3 weeks ago..then 2 weeks and then TWICE just tonight! Reboot solved each time. But is getting more frequent.


----------



## YoDad (Jun 15, 2005)

I just saw the problem for the first time this past Friday. Started midway during playback of SD program. PIP was unaffected as were menus. Returned to beginning of recording (which had been fine) but stripes were present. Clearly and output probem, not recording. Soft boot restored normalcy


----------



## jcord51 (Feb 1, 2003)

Same here while watching a recording, thought that it was the station. Stopped playback and restarted and they were gone.


----------



## ewingr (May 18, 2005)

I just had the problem for the first time tonight. Started about half way through playing my recording of Grey's Anatomy.

I stopped the recording, and went live. It was there too.

I checked my kids room where they were watching SD (I'm in dual mode). They were fine.

I rebooted. All is well now.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Mike Johnson said:


> I have a request from Dish Network for users that have experienced the red/green stripes issue discussed in this thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=49424
> 
> If you experience this issue again, please try to record the video with the stripes on the DVR. After capturing a few minutes of the video, reboot the unit (or do what is necessary to clear up the problem). Once the 942 is working normally again, try to play back the recording of the affected video. Does it play back with the red and green stripes?
> 
> ...


Is the 942 the only receiver doing that right now?


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

Did a reboot clear it up for you Jason?

Jon


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Jon Spackman said:


> Did a reboot clear it up for you Jason?
> 
> Jon


Yes, but I find a channel up/dn is just as effective.


----------



## Jason Kragt (Dec 20, 2002)

Mike Johnson said:


> Thanks for the reports! If anyone happens to get a recording that can be played back with this problem, please be sure to save it and let me know.
> 
> Dish sends their thanks for your reports.


I have a recording of "Desperate Housewives" from last week that will consistently generate the red/green stripes if you play the correct segment.

I was time-shifting the show when it first happened. It was very annoying because I couldn't get the bars to stop. Then suddenly, after fast-forwarding enough, the bars went away. So I rewound back to just before the problem happened, thinking that everything was fine. The bars popped up again, at the exact same point in the program. I rewound back again, but this time not as far, and watched the rest of the program just fine.

When I don't play that particular segment, I don't get the problem. When I do play that segment, I consistently get the problem.


----------



## Jason Kragt (Dec 20, 2002)

Attached is a video clip of a red/green stripe problem at the moment it starts.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

Just had the same thing happen to me while watching "Without A Trace" on the OTA tuner. It's just green stripes, no red stripes throughout the screen. Did not see the stripes when I switched to the satellite tuners. I then tried to tune the show from the TVs digital tuner and I got a message saying that the station did not exist so that seems to indicate that the green stripe problem happens when you have a weak OTA signal.

Edited the next morning:

A while later whenever I tuned to any station OTA or satellite, the green stripes remained even on recorded material so it may not have to do with a poor signal on the OTA. I had to do a soft reboot to clear the problem. I suspect that if you leave the 942 on for a long period of time, the green stripes start to appear.


----------



## ewingr (May 18, 2005)

Last night I had the problem again. It affected Sat and Recordings. I rebooted and it went away.


----------

